# Would you be so kind as to...?



## mirind4

Dag!

In English there is a nice phrase which (in my opinion) has a nice effect, on the other hand I really like to use it. Is there any phrase equivalent to this in Dutch? I have found something on the Internet which is similar to this: "Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn..." Is it correct?

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, your translation is OK.


----------



## mirind4

Niiice!

May I give it a try?
For example:
#1 Would you be so kind as to give me the pen. - Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn uw pen geven?
#2 Would you be so kind as to tell me where is the closest hotel? Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn me vertellen, waar is de dichtst hotel?

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

mirind4 said:


> Niiice!
> 
> May I give it a try?
> For example:
> #1 Would you be so kind as to give me the pen. - Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn *me *uw pen *te* geven?
> #2 Would you be so kind as to tell me where is the closest hotel? Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn me vertellen, waar is de dichtst hotel?
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank!
> mirind4


"Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn me *te *vertellen waar het dichtsbijzijnde hotel is?"


----------



## mirind4

thanks a lot!


----------



## bibibiben

This may even sound better:

Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn *om *me te vertellen waar het dichtstbijzijnde hotel is?


----------



## creativewriter

Hi, my first post here, and i would agree with the last poster, that "om" not only sounds better(i.m.h.o), but more importantly would cover the complete sentence as literal as possible.

Would you be so kind as to..
Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om..


----------



## YellowOnline

De regel is dat 'om' weggelaten mag - moet niet - worden tenzij de bijzin een doel uitdrukt en dat niet expliciet vermeld wordt. In schrijftaal krijgt het weglaten zelfs de voorkeur, tenzij er dubbelzinnigheid kan ontstaan, hoewel 'om' de zinsstructuur duidelijker maakt. Enfin, het is vooral een kwestie van persoonlijke smaak. 

*Voorbeelden*
_Geen doel_
1(a) Het zou mooi zijn om een miljoen euro te winnen. [duidelijker]
1(b) Het zou mooi zijn een miljoen euro te winnen. [literaire voorkeur]

_Impliciet doel_
2(a) Kan je naar de krantenwinkel gaan om een krasbiljetje te kopen? 
2(b) Kan je naar de krantenwinkel gaan een krasbiljetje te kopen? 

_Expliciet doel_
3(a) Hij was van plan om rijk te worden. [duidelijker]
3(b) Hij was van plan rijk te worden. [literaire voorkeur]
NB: Expliciet doel wordt aangegeven met oa. 'doel', 'plan', 'teneinde' en, in België, 'zinnens'
_
Dubbelzinnig_
4(a) Hij beloofde zijn zoon geld te geven voor een weeshuis.  [dubbelzinnig]
4(b) Hij beloofde om zijn zoon geld te geven voor een weeshuis.  [de zoon is meewerkend voorwerp]
4(c) Hij beloofde zijn zoon om geld te geven voor een weeshuis.  [de zoon is lijdend voorwerp]

Ik zou wel een bron willen aanhalen, maar zoeken op 'om' is niet zo voor de hand liggend  Enkele maanden geleden heb ik een artikel op Taaladvies gelezen in ieder geval dat zo ongeveer identiek hetzelfde schrijft als ik hier.

Verdorie, ik ben nog niet wakker blijkbaar... ik denk al 10 minuten na over MV en LV in voorbeeld 4.


----------



## bibibiben

Ach ja, de valkuilen van _om_... 

Een vuistregel (alleen voor native speakers, dat wel) kan zijn: zodra je niet zeker weet of _om_ weglaatbaar is, kun je dit woord eigenlijk maar het beste plaatsen. Citaat uit de ANS: “De gesproken taal geeft meestal de voorkeur aan het gebruik van _om_. In geschreven taal wordt _om_ dikwijls weggelaten; de samengestelde zin doet daardoor gauw wat stijver en vormelijker aan.” Tja, wie wil er nou stijf overkomen? 

Maar goed, voor wie vormelijkheid nastreeft, is dit natuurlijk een antwoord om geen genoegen mee te nemen. Bovendien kun je ook als native speaker twijfelen op de verkeerde momenten. Want er zijn nogal wat type zinnen waar het gebruik van _om_ niet facultatief is, maar verplicht dan wel uitgesloten. Meestal is dat goed aan te voelen, maar niet altijd.

Nu gaat de ANS uitgebreid in op alle mogelijke, al dan niet door _om_ voorafgegane, beknopte bijzinnen, maar deze _om_ + bijzin-variant is over het hoofd gezien:

“Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om me te vertellen waar het dichtstbijzijnde hotel is?”

_Om_ in deze zin is aan te merken als een voegwoord van graadaanduidend gevolg. In de hoofdzin staat namelijk het graadaanduidende bijwoord _zo_. Slechts een handjevol graadaanduidende bijwoorden kan in een hoofdzin staan die door middel van een voegwoord van graadaanduidend gevolg gekoppeld wordt aan een bijzin. 

De voegwoorden van graadaanduidend gevolg _dat_ en _dan dat_ zijn te combineren met _te_ en _zo_ in de hoofdzin_:_

_(1) Ze is te goed van hart dan dat ze zoiets verwerpelijks zou doen._ (= verouderende constructie.)
_(2) Ze is zo goed van hart dat ze zoiets verwerpelijks niet zou doen
(3) Hij was zo stom dat hij vrijwillig zijn portemonnee aan de dief overhandigde.
_
Merk op dat dit reguliere bijzinnen zijn, dus met een onderwerp erin.

Het voegwoord van graadaanduidend gevolg _om_ is te combineren met _zo_, _te_ en _genoeg_ in de hoofdzin_:
_
(_4) Ze is te goed van hart om zoiets verwerpelijks te doen.
(5) Hij was stom genoeg om vrijwillig zijn portemonnee aan de dief te overhandigen.
(6) Hij was zo stom om vrijwillig zijn portemonnee aan de dief te overhandigen._

Hier zien we dan de befaamde beknopte bijzinnen voorafgegaan door _om_. 

Bijna al deze informatie staat ook keurig in de ANS. Plus de opmerking erbij dat _om_ hier niet facultatief is, maar verplicht. Maar zoals ik al zei, de ANS rept nergens van het bestaan van de toch niet ongebruikelijke constructie in zin (6) en stelt zelfs dat _zo_ in de hoofdzin niet kan samengaan met een beknopte bijzin die wordt ingeleid door een voegwoord van graadaanduidend gevolg. Opmerkelijk.

Nu is er nog wel een belangrijke kanttekening te maken. Er is geen verschil in betekenis te ontwaren tussen zin (1) en zin (4), maar het verschil tussen zin (3) en zin (6) valt onmiddellijk op. Deze zinnen zijn niet aan elkaar gelijk te stellen. In zin (6) lijkt namelijk sprake te zijn van een afgezwakte vorm van graadaanduidend gevolg. _Zo_ in zin (6) kan ook nooit de nadruk krijgen, terwijl _zo_ in zin (3) juist bijna onvermijdelijk wél de nadruk krijgt. Het zou mij niet verbazen als dit niet uit te vlakken verschil als gevolg heeft dat het gebruik van _om_ in zin (6) dan toch weer facultatief wordt. Helaas zwijgt de ANS er in alle talen over.


----------

